# Sentinel overdose?



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

I just gave Bo his monthly dose of Sentinel and noticed the pill looked a little larger than normal, but didn't see until after he got it down that it was for dogs 25-50lbs. Bo weighs about 12lbs. Vet's phone was busy and they close in about 6 minutes. Will this/could this cause any problems?


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

BeyondBlessed said:


> I just gave Bo his monthly dose of Sentinel and noticed the pill looked a little larger than normal, but didn't see until after he got it down that it was for dogs 25-50lbs. Bo weighs about 12lbs. Vet's phone was busy and they close in about 6 minutes. Will this/could this cause any problems?


Well it sounds like he got a double dose. Off hand he could be ok... Would probably worry about his liver if anything-- so see if he is vomiting, lethargic, appears uncomfortable (panting pacing etc..)-- you could probably Google "Sentinel Overdose" symptoms and get a quick answer.. Just got back from a trip myself-- hope your dog is OK!


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. After I posted this I immediately did some Googling and found this which pretty much set me at ease:

As an alternative to direct dosing, the tablets can be hidden in food or a treat. Watch the dog closely following dosing to be sure the entire dose has been consumed. In case of doubt, it is safe to readminister the entire dose.
http://www.drugs.com/vet/sentinel-flavor-tabs-460-23-can.html​
I bought two doses, so I have another one left. I plan on doing the economical thing cutting that pill in half and using it for two months. Maybe I can get my vet to do this again!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Make sure you can split a Sentinel tablet. . .you can't do that with Heartgard chewables, because they just put a drop of ivermectin somewhere on the chewable, it's not evenly distributed so splitting it wouldn't make 2 doses. I'm sure some Googling will find out whether Sentinel is the same.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm... The first thing that came up was a FAQ on 1800petmeds.com that said don't do it. They wouldn't have any conflicts of interest, would they? Then I found another forum where somebody was talking about doing the same thing. It's probably not ideal, but I don't have a problem doing it for one dose.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool am glad to hear your dog is OK. Good website too-- I think we used to cut something in half -- maybe Program for the cat and that seemed to work for us (it is sort of hard to tell when every pet is on flea meds) and yes it is more economical that way!


----------



## Cathy D (8 mo ago)

I have a puppy and started her at 9 weeks on on the 10 lb and under dose. She is now slightly over 10 lbs. can I give a double dose of the under 10 lb?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is an eleven year old thread, so I'm closing it to further replies. Please call your vet about adjusting dosages for your pup - they can give you far more accurate and safe advice than we can, and this kind of question can usually be handled over the phone so no appointment fees!


----------

